# New Eye Colors? Contacts?



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys~!

So I was wondering if I was the only one who noticed the different eye colors on the same face styles in some of the teasers. I've seen a lot of people who just think of them to be individual face styles in their own, but I don't belive that considering the array of colors I've seen. I think it's now possible to choose your own eye color! Now, this is just a guess, but I believe in some way the character will be given an option as to which eye color he/she wants. Maybe it's a simple question on the train ("Say, _____, what color are your eyes?") or maybe there's a shop dedicated to selling contacts--either way this is good if it does turn out to be true.

Some peoeple might not get excited about this, but for me it makes me even more eager to get the game because they're taking character customization to a new level for the Animal Crossing games. It might just be a little addition, but it's a big deal.

What do you think? Do you believe my theory or do you just think it's a face style?

_** I apologize if this topic has already been discussed, I'm not meaning to bring up old news I just had personally never seen it talked about on the forum. **_​


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

In all games depending on what you say, you could get blue, brown, or black eyes.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> In all games depending on what you say, you could get blue, brown, or black eyes.



Yes, I know that, but what I mean is you can get, say, green eyes with the style that had brown eyes in ACCF.

For example:






(You can obviously see green/hazel eyes paired with the previous brown eye style)





(Look closely and you will see blue eyes with the previous brown eye style)

_Sorry for the blurry pictures, these were edited quickly. _


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

I bet there will jsut be new eye combinations in the start.
I am just hoping they don't say"What eye color doy uwant?" or "What Hair style do you want?" That's boring and not animal Crossing at all!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe crazy redd can give you eye transplants in the alley behind the mall.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> Maybe crazy redd can give you eye transplants in the alley behind the mall.



Ha! Or he will find someone else to do that, he always gets some other money scammer in the game to team with him lol.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I bet there will jsut be new eye combinations in the start.
> I am just hoping they don't say"What eye color doy uwant?" or "What Hair style do you want?" That's boring and not animal Crossing at all!



Yes, that would be bland and too to-the-point. It needs to be more suddle if they're going with questions like that. A better question (not a great one, though) would be something like "You know, they say a person's eye color says a lot about them. What's yours?". If they _had_ to do it like that, I wouldn't mind.



DavidOfTAK said:


> Maybe crazy redd can give you eye transplants in the alley behind the mall.



*BAHAHA!* Who knows, maybe Redd will own some kind of black market plastic surgery shop. Then animals will be walking around like they've got baloons up their shirts (if you know what I mean ;D).


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Anonymous said:


> Yes, that would be bland and too to-the-point. It needs to be more suddle if they're going with questions like that. A better question (not a great one, though) would be something like "You know, they say a person's eye color says a lot about them. What's yours?". If they _had_ to do it like that, I wouldn't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> *BAHAHA!* Who knows, maybe Redd will own some kind of black market plastic surgery shop. Then animals will be walking around like they've got baloons up their shirts (if you know what I mean ;D).



Tbh, anything where the answers are colors, are annoying. I like the answers to be crazy so you don't know what you will get, the character is only supposed to be a reflection of you not an exact copy. I always love what my character looks like. The only question that needs a specific answers are gender, but they do a good job making that more entertainable. I don't remember exactly how it went in previous games since I never restart them, but I know it was like something relating to a boy, and then they would say Yup, or you would say, "I'm a girl!"


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Tbh, anything where the answers are colors, are annoying. I like the answers to be crazy so you don't know what you will get, the character is only supposed to be a reflection of you not an exact copy. I always love what my character looks like. The only question that needs a specific answers are gender, but they do a good job making that more entertainable. I don't remember exactly how it went in previous games since I never restart them, but I know it was like something relating to a boy, and then they would say Yup, or you would say, "I'm a girl!"



Yes, I think that's a good idea. The answers definitely need to be not as obvious, maybe they could be something about your personality. Like, it could be: blue for adventurous, brown for sweet, green is down to earth, etc.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Anonymous said:


> Yes, I think that's a good idea. The answers definitely need to be not as obvious, maybe they could be something about your personality. Like, it could be: blue for adventurous, brown for sweet, green is down to earth, etc.



That's basically what happens in all the games, just not exactly like that.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That's basically what happens in all the games, just not exactly like that.



Yes, like with the hairstyles. To be honest, I found it kind of ridiculous when it came to hairstyles. Because they'd always be completely random and non-relating to the answers. But then again it was fun to try different combos and see what I got. So I guess they've got the right idea then.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Anonymous said:


> Yes, like with the hairstyles. To be honest, I found it kind of ridiculous when it came to hairstyles. Because they'd always be completely random and non-relating to the answers. But then again it was fun to try different combos and see what I got. So I guess they've got the right idea then.



Well with the colors at shampoodles it was pretty easy to tell, just not the style, but I always enjoyed laughing at what style I got and then wearing a hat to cover it up until I get a new hair style lol.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys have to remember that in the Japanese AC's, ALL the eyes are black. They make them colored for the American and other places. So they HAVE to be some sort of contacts.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess on the train rover could be like just look at those blue eyes ready for adventure ! [choices] yeah or THERE NOT BLUE then you get a choice


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> You guys have to remember that in the Japanese AC's, ALL the eyes are black. They make them colored for the American and other places. So they HAVE to be some sort of contacts.



Oh, seriously? I didn't know that... But if that's true, then why did the characters in the new teaser have colored eyes? It wasn't translated yet, which means that it's the Japanese version.



DavidOfTAK said:


> I guess on the train rover could be like just look at those blue eyes ready for adventure ! [choices] yeah or THERE NOT BLUE then you get a choice



That's actually not a bad idea, either. c:


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Anonymous said:


> Oh, seriously? I didn't know that... But if that's true, then why did the characters in the new teaser have colored eyes? It wasn't translated yet, which means that it's the Japanese version.



That could be a trailer of them updating it for Americans they just haven't translated yet or just kept it in Japanese for the ND.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That could be a trailer of them updating it for Americans they just haven't translated yet or just kept it in Japanese for the ND.



True... So maybe colored eyes and/or contacts are for the other countries only.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Please dont be contacts.
That's just ruin the game for me


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd prefer a surprise. Like how you guys are saying, he could ask for your personality in one phrase, and if you chose, down to earth, your character would have green eyes. 

I wouldn't mind eye contacts, but I like having one colour and sticking to it.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think contacts match the feel of the game very much. The game itself is down-to-earth, and contacts don't say that at all. If they included them in the game, I wouldn't make much of a big deal about it, but I'd prefer having only one color too.


----------



## Saarah (Nov 13, 2012)

*There are*

Yeah so basically here are new eye colour, i was thinking contacts, but they don't ask you on the train, i think maybe you can get them from the hair salon, that would be more appropriate because you can also get hair and mii makeover aswell.

Or perhaps, another alternative would be they sell them in able's, where Mabel works, that one who works in gracie in accf


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently once you've had a few haircuts from Harriet she offers you the change of eye colour. Just what I've heard


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

I've heard that as well.  If that's the case I'll have to decide if I want my eyes green or brown... it's such a tough choice for me. xD


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 13, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I've heard that as well.  If that's the case I'll have to decide if I want my eyes green or brown... it's such a tough choice for me. xD



Green eyes. Always for me.

I want green hair as well D:


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind if there were contacts. But only if the contacts were colors that you couldn't already get in the game. Like, purple or pink or neon green or neon blue.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Green eyes. Always for me.



xD The only reason I have trouble deciding upon what I want for my eyes is because I want this character to resemble me... and my eyes are brown/greenish hazel. xD


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 13, 2012)

I've seen on other threads that after going to the Shampoodle several times and getting your hairstyle changed, you'll have the option to change your eye color as well.

I'm probably going to go with green. I would match it to my own eye color, but my eyes are like a blue/greyish color with yellow in the center, so sometimes they also look sort of greenish xD It's hard for me to tell.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 13, 2012)

Ah, I was wondering if I was the only one who thought that contacts were an added feature  I noticed this too, that there were several different eye colors for one eye shape. If so, this is very exciting! It makes your characters more personal to you, and adds so many more combinations ^^ Very, very excited. ​


----------



## Tammyface (Nov 13, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> xD The only reason I have trouble deciding upon what I want for my eyes is because I want this character to resemble me... and my eyes are brown/greenish hazel. xD


I'm in the same situation!! Hazel-eyed problems haha


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know  if you can have purple or red eyes?


----------



## saratoga (Nov 14, 2012)

I seriously can't wait to have pink or blue hair. I love my avatar now, but the option to do other crazy colors is always a plus  I don't think I'll go too crazy with eye color though. The option to change it though is always appreciated...!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ I totally agree. When I first saw the pic of the lilac hair I could hardly contain myself, I'm so happy with being able to change eyes and have more hair colours.


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm dying to see screenshots or footage of the actual contact lens process.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

Me too! I want to know how many eye colors there are to choose from.

Though my hair is brown I'll probably change my character's hair color to all kinds of colors. xD Especially Red, Blue, Green, and Purple.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 15, 2012)

I wonder how many color choices we'll get. All natural colors? Or do you think they'll have like red,purple, etc.?
Either way, I'll either leave my eyes Brown... unless purple is an option. In that case, I can't resist


----------



## saratoga (Nov 17, 2012)

From what I've found online so far the eye colors are only natural, as seen here:


The left column: Black, Brown, Green, Blue.
The right column: Grey, Sky blue, Reddish (it looks brown to me, but its written as Red so idk).

Edit: OK, so I looked for some more sources and apparently they are called colored contacts in the game. (source: http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q1196987301). You can change the color of your eyes by going to the salon 10x to get your hair style changed. After that, you'll be able to change your "contacts" from colors like white and red, etc. (says the source there). So take that as you will.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm happy we can change eye colors now. I'll probably keep getting my hair done just to change my eye color if I don't like it.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 17, 2012)

I really like those sky blue eyes. But for realism, I suppose I'll have to go with the darker blue ones, since I have that color in real life. I like to try to make my character look as much like myself as I can.


----------



## Odette (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, the sky blue eyes are really cute.


----------



## Klainette (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm, I'll probably just go with the sky blue eyes. They're cute.


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 18, 2012)

I probably will experiment with eye colors, but I won't keep them. The black on a certain male eye shape just looks normal to me by now, since they've always been black.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I probably will experiment with eye colors, but I won't keep them. The black on a certain male eye shape just looks normal to me by now, since they've always been black.



I want my green eyes :-D


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 19, 2012)

This would be so cool! I love the light brown eyes (because that's what my very first character in CF had), but my real eyes? I call them nondescript since I can't figure out what color they are. XD


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 19, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I want my green eyes :-D



I have green eyes as well! I might switch it to green if they actually look good though. I heard there's light and dark green.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 19, 2012)

My eyes are an enigma. When I was a child, my eyes were chocolate brown. As I got older they changed and became brownish green hazel.

Under certain lighting conditions my eyes can now either look brown, hazel, or green.

I don't even know, man.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd like dark brown, but it seems there's just light brown so I'll probably just stick with black.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone know if you can were glasses and accessories over the contacts in the game ?


----------



## thenewtoday (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can because you can wear hats and stuff after you get your hair done so I don't see why this wouldn't be the same.


----------

